# Universal Pictures is rebooting Jekyll & Hyde



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

From Yahoo,Reuters & The Hollywood Reporter:
Keanu Reeves is about to develop a split personality as the star of a modern retelling of *The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde*.
Universal Pictures is developing the feature,with Justin Haythe penning the script.
Danish filmmaker Nicolas Winding Refn is in negotiations to direct the project,currently titled *Jekyll*.
The story has undergone modern iterations as recently as 2007,when the BBC aired a miniseries that set the story in the present as Hyde ran amok in London.

http://movies.yahoo.com/news/movies.reuters.com/keanu-reeves-star-updated-quotjekyllquot-reuters


----------

